# introductions to the flock



## tegaily (Oct 15, 2012)

I have 2 chicks 7 weeks old in a small grow coop next to the big girls. When is a good time to let them out to free range with them?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i let mine out at around 10 weeks. i do only have a medium sized garden though


----------

